# Shelly's 2010 Haunt



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Here are a few shots of this years haunt. It was a pretty good turn out for not really advertising alot. But 2011 will be much better, we are hoping.

This is the outside look of the new sanitarium.. In past years we always used tarps and plastic walls. This year i bought 2x4's and plywood and went all out.
This part of the sanitarium was 30 foot wide, the left and right sides were 10ftX10ft rooms and the center area was about 16ftX10ft. In the back it had a 20ft hallway of death,. We had a 2ftX2ft very small haunt room for one guy to fit in and poke out as they came to the end of that hallway. He got a butt-load of scares and we will prolly make a few more of those nitches for a one-man room. Plus you dont have to worry bout decorating it. lol
We also use the entire garage that is behind this new part. Which gives us quite a bit of space to play with.









This is one of our younger actors peeking out the front door..









In this shot we have a picture of the little girl that started all this haunting..lol This is Shelly Stonebraker (Pronounced Stone-Brocker)









This is one of the actors









Couple more actors


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

This is me and the wife and an actress in the back.









Another one of the Actors..









Couple shots of the crowd


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was checking out other pictures on your website of your haunt. Great Job! Looks like you had a pretty good turn out! Oh and I love this picture.


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Joisey.. I like that pic to, one of my favorites for this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree - that's a great shot.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool haunt. Looks like you have a lot of great help/actors. Website looks great as well! Very good job!


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you very much Fick!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> I was checking out other pictures on your website of your haunt. Great Job! Looks like you had a pretty good turn out! Oh and I love this picture.


I love that shot too. You have some great shots on your site too. Nice job.


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Spooky!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I love the scary masks you're using in your Halloween haunt! They have great creep factor!


----------

